# Keef Hash



## TiTZ420 (Jul 24, 2007)

i smoked some of it. doesnt seem different. my buddy got some off sum dude he knew. anyone ever heard of keef hash before???


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Keef (I think spelled keif) is just unpressed hash AFAIK. You can get it quite easily by simply shaking your plant material over a fine mesh screen.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 25, 2007)

Well theres a few ways to make keif hash, how to get the keif, sift all ur buds with a "00 silk screen to get most of the glands, either hole nugs or ground,(if your trying to get alot of keif best to grind) but after u sift it once with the "00 you have to use a tea screen which is much finer. to get the trichrome. put keif in plastic celifen, wrap in paper bag, soak completely with luke warm water, toss in oven at 375' F for about 10-12 minutes, pull out hit with rolling pin, repeat until desired hardness is achieved and enjoy


----------



## Hick (Jul 26, 2007)

> toss in oven at 375' F


   ...:hairpull: 

you start destroying thc at around 100F


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just my thoughts on the subject but just scrape up some keif and put on top of a pretty little nug in a glass pipe and you cant go wrong!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey there gottagrow, My kinda answer too. I love things that are simple and don't bite ya know ?
smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------

